# Chippewa lake info



## Monster bass (Aug 23, 2018)

Anybody catching anything there ? Can I run my big motor there


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

Read that algae levels were pretty high there. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ratherbe..... (Apr 14, 2014)

run big motor, yes. however i believe the idle speed only restriction is in effect for algae bloom.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes on big motor but you'll have to compete with the ski boats. If your fishing holiday weekends might not be the best bet. I have not fished there for awhile only paddled there for exercise.
It's only 20 min for me to be in the water at chip but normally I fish father away..


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

State bought it and there goes the fisherie! No lmits and no horse power limit on that puddle!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Chippewa lake has always been a lake for skiing way before the county bought it. The lake stays pretty stained from all the ski boats.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

When the weather cools off it’s pretty relaxing and all those saugeyes they stocked should be getting bigger


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Not very good anymore


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm going to hijack this thread really quick. I can understand if mouths will stay shut for the size of this lake but have there been any reports of saugeye caught? I suppose it can’t hurt to drop in my little boat and try but would be nice to hear that the stocking program is working. Seems like a nice place for them to flourish having an inlet and outlet.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Chippewa need s some positive news. I hope they can control the green menace.--Tim


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Call me crazy here... but its interesting they deem the lake unsafe every summer due to the bloom and close the gates to the public launch ramp.... But all the locals who live on the lake and never wanted the public ramp built, still party, jet ski, water ski and swim all year, even after its closed to the public.... Hmmm.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Where is Chippewa?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Medina County.
The saugs will still be quite small. However that is the only lake up here in NEO that have them other than the MCWD lakes which are quite a drive for me. I used to do real well on them in Nimisila when they stocked them in the 1990's. I'm looking forward to see how the fishery develops in a few years as I fish the Chippewa Creek quite a bit.
I can't find anything on the numbers stocked.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Medina County.
> The saugs will still be quite small. However that is the only lake up here in NEO that have them other than the MCWD lakes which are quite a drive for me. I used to do real well on them in Nimisila when they stocked them in the 1990's. I'm looking forward to see how the fishery develops in a few years as I fish the Chippewa Creek quite a bit.
> I can't find anything on the numbers stocked.


Lewzer....Chippewa got 20,403 fingerlings on 5-30-18....Hope this helps....Pete


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Hatchetman. Approximately 60 per acre. Fingerlings too. I see they got some in 2017 also.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

This should help too.


----------

